# ssh

## pinky99

Hi,

i found a strange thing: a SuSE server runs sshd (openssh-3.7.1p2-1 :Cool: , connecting with PublicKey (ssh2) from Windows+Putty is all fine, but connecting from Gentoo (3.9_p1-r2) creates following lines in log:

...

Apr 21 17:20:48 bender sshd[27428]: error: key_from_blob: remaining bytes in key blob 844

Apr 21 17:20:48 bender sshd[27428]: error: key_read: type mismatch: encoding error

Apr 21 17:20:48 bender sshd[27428]: error: key_from_blob: remaining bytes in key blob 844

Apr 21 17:20:48 bender sshd[27428]: error: key_read: type mismatch: encoding error

Apr 21 17:20:48 bender sshd[27428]: Accepted publickey for user from 192.168.10.77 port 49395 ssh2

...

But besides this error codes, the login finally works (also without noteable delay)!

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

